# [SOLVED] First build-stuck at verifying DMI pool data



## k2skier (Sep 30, 2008)

After assembling and turning on for the first time everything seemed to be going OK, when it came to installing XP I had 3 choices, 1)load XP, 2)partition HD then load XP 3)delete partition and load XP. This is when I got no response, then I notice the light on the keyboard went out like it lost power. Turned off and on again, I get the OK signal 1 beep then it stops at verifying DMI pool data. I tried another keyboard and the light goes out on it too after it stays at verifying DMI pool data for a while. After researching for info I set my clock then removed the floppy from boot the sequence, it has none and put in CD first, now the first and 3 boot options are CD, is that bad? It looks like I get to learn more about flashing the BIOS??!!

CPU-Intel E8400
PSU-Antec 380W
MB-Gigabyte GA-EP45-DS3L
RAM-Corsair XMS2 PC2 6400 2GB
OS-XP-SP2
HDD-Seagte 500GB 16mb buffer-SATA2
DVD/multi- LG 20X SATA2
Video-nVidia 8800GT

Add; BIOS version-F6


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: First build-stuck at verifying DMI pool data*

Try doing a cmos reset see if that makes it boot again > It has posted the Bios screen before right. You never want to do a Bios flash on an unstable system.


----------



## k2skier (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: First build-stuck at verifying DMI pool data*



wrench97 said:


> Try doing a cmos reset see if that makes it boot again > It has posted the Bios screen before right. You never want to do a Bios flash on an unstable system.


Yes, I must have, to get the BIOS version F6. It just flashes up for a second on start up. I'm still at work and the PC is at home, I'll be there in a bit.


----------



## k2skier (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: First build-stuck at verifying DMI pool data*

The CMOS reset wouldn't clear out until I removed the battery, shorting the jumper pins first try didn't reset the clock. It's still stuck at verifying DMI pool data.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: First build-stuck at verifying DMI pool data*

IF you have a floppy drive disconnect it.
Is this a new hard drive?
Try disconnecting the hard drive also, all your looking to do is get into the bios at the moment, next do the same for the dvd drive, also remove any add in cards other then video.


----------



## k2skier (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: First build-stuck at verifying DMI pool data*

Everything is brand new. I cleared CMOS, same, then I removed the battery and shorted the jumpers, same. Then I tried it with out the HD and got; Boot from CD/DVD: Disk Boot Failure, insert system Disk & Press Enter. Next I connected the HD and disconnected the CD/DVD and got; verifying DMI Pool Data. Then I unhooked both HD and CD and got;Disk Boot failure insert system disk & press enter.

I finally got a call back from the MB manufacturer, Gigabyte, and from what I told him, (all that's posted here), he said that the next step would be to try a different SATA cable and a different SATA location on the MB. If that doesn't work try to start up with HD unhooked and load XP to see if it works, or gets past verifying DMI Pool Data. From what he said that should narrow it down to the HD or the MB.

I hope:sigh:

If anyone needs any tech help on lawn & garden or boat equipment I'm your guy, 28 years experience, specializing in Mercury and Mercruiser.


----------



## k2skier (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: First build-stuck at verifying DMI pool data*

I finished the test, it does boot from the CD with the HD disconnected. Was XP loading into space without a HD? How do I tell if it's a bad HD, firmware or....? Do I just exchange the HD and try again? Should I reset CMOS before I turn it on again? Thanks Mike


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: First build-stuck at verifying DMI pool data*

Make sure the CD drive is listed first in the boot order, rehook the hard drive see if it will boot from the cd and format the drive it should then install.
No need to reset.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: First build-stuck at verifying DMI pool data*

give it some power
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139005&Tpk=corsair+650w
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139006&Tpk=corsair+750w


----------



## k2skier (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: First build-stuck at verifying DMI pool data*



dai said:


> give it some power
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139005&Tpk=corsair+650w
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139006&Tpk=corsair+750w


The video card does not use external power, I have one optical and one hard drive, the most watts I have seen on 3 different PSU calculators was 260W, usually 225W. Why would this have any effect of me being stuck at verifying DMI Poll Data? On the high end of estimated consumption I have a 30% margin of error extra. I'm not gaming, it's an office machine, 650-750 is way too much. It has 2-20A, (5V & 3.3V) rails and 2-17A (12V) rails, more than sufficient for my needs.

I'm taking the HD in to be tested today.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: First build-stuck at verifying DMI pool data*

http://www.computerhope.com/issues/ch000474.htm


----------



## k2skier (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: First build-stuck at verifying DMI pool data*

The HD tested good, I replaced it with a WD 250gb and got past verifying DMI pool data, but on each of the 4 tries to install XP it kept locking up sooner and sooner:upset: So I gave up and took it to the shop.

I just got my system back from the shop, everything was installed and hooked up correctly and no bad components. They said they just did a standard windows install and it works fine. They're not telling me something


----------



## k2skier (Sep 30, 2008)

The BFG GPU is a 8500GT not an 8800GT, sorry, for the mistake. I'm not aware of the power requirements fot the 8800GT.


----------



## cde311 (Jun 18, 2011)

Replacing the SATA data cable and changing it to a different port on the motherboard solved this issue for me.


----------

